# questions before getting a LGD



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Im thinking of getting a pup to stay with my goats. However I only have 3goats but plan to expand  
So im thinking of getting a border/ queensland. The mother has anatolian shepard and lab, so its a pretty mellow pup. Is this a good cross for protecting? How do I train him. I only plan on getting one, I have another dog but hes mainly an indoor dog. Should I get two? Do I keep him in the house at first or put him right out with the goats? Hes 10 weeks old.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Was this pup out of LGD dogs who are already protecting livestock?


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

No I dont think they are... after doing some research I think hell be a pet. I really dont need a lgd but wanted the excuse to get a pup lol...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

As far as LGD's go, they have to be outside with the goats and are not treated as pets. The protection instinct should be there naturally but there is usually some training involved with some bad behaviors that usually crop up in their "teen" period.

If you just want him, then just get him as a pet.


----------

